# JRPG & Anime Game Discussion



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



zenieth said:


> >SAO
> >Not Shin Angyo Onshi
> >Don't care



Haw, I thought the same thing when I first saw the acronym.

Man, part 5 already.





> Shining Resonance is in development for PlayStation 3, this week?s Famitsu reveals.
> 
> Wild Arms studio Media Vision is handling development, with Tony returning for character design and Flight Unit doing the game?s character models.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 13, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*
> 
> This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*
> 
> ...


nice game


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2014)

Dunno why zenieth though it would be Shin Aint Your Auntie Oh Shit instead of Sword Art Online.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2014)

Atlus is having a massive PSN sale for their PSP games. A shit ton of stuff has been dropped down to $5, including Growlanser, Gungnir, Persona 1, Persona 2: Innocent Sin, Persona 3 Portable, and many more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2014)

^And once again, I have no Vita to take advantage of such deals. Damn proprietary card is the only thing keeping me from getting the system.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2014)

You can still buy them on sale now and then download them on your Vita whenever you get one.  I've never seen Persona 3 Portable for $5.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

I got my 32gb as a gift.

Shit was cash.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2014)

I got my 32 GB card for $50 by having Best Buy price match a sale on Sony's official website. The cards were out of stock on the website by the time I knew about it, so I printed out the product page and brought it to Best Buy.


----------



## Kaitou (May 13, 2014)

I got a 32GB on Amazon for 50 as well.


----------



## Millefeuille (May 14, 2014)

A alpha english patch for Grand Knight History has been released.


----------



## Kaitou (May 14, 2014)

^
That's what I do with PlayStation Plus.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2014)

Ooooh... The eternal question... Do I grab Toukiden for ?13.50 or pick up Soul Sacrifice Delta for ?24? The demo of Toukiden felt a little weak whereas I at least know what I'm getting into with Soul Sacrifice Delta, plus Toukiden is getting that new version with more weapons and apparently twice the number of demons...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2014)

Playing the Xblaze demo that came out. Es is no doubt a Murakumo Unit. Gotta find some good pics of her.


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

I need to find games more like Maplestory.


----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Atlus is having a massive PSN sale for their PSP games. A shit ton of stuff has been dropped down to $5, including Growlanser, Gungnir, Persona 1, Persona 2: Innocent Sin, Persona 3 Portable, and many more.



If only I didn't have these games on ROM already


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2014)

I really need to get Xblaze after seeing some of the character name's. Ancestors to pre-existing Blazblue characters ahoy!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2014)

Esura said:


> I really need to get Xblaze after seeing some of the character name's. Ancestors to pre-existing Blazblue characters ahoy!



Damn striaght. Es is waifu material son.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Atlus is having a massive PSN sale for their PSP games. A shit ton of stuff has been dropped down to $5, including Growlanser, Gungnir, Persona 1, Persona 2: Innocent Sin, Persona 3 Portable, and many more.


None are dual-audio


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> None are dual-audio



I dunno about you, but I don't consider dual audio much of a deciding factor on whether I'll buy a game or not.


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2014)

Only if the voice acting is bad, and I was fine with the later Persona games.


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2014)

You joke but a portion of the fanbase still goes on and on about that.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno about you, but I don't consider dual audio much of a deciding factor on whether I'll buy a game or not.


It's about choices


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2014)

Thankfully, I don't have to listen to everything in Japanese to enjoy it.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2014)

No dual audio seems really inexcusable to me.  Why not offer it?  Because the game takes up more memory?  I really don't understand.


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> No dual audio seems really inexcusable to me.  Why not offer it?  Because the game takes up more memory?  I really don't understand.



It's...a bit more to it than that.



> You have to understand that most of the time (pretty much 99% of the time at this point, really), when the original Japanese voice-acting is removed from a game during localization, it's done out of necessity, NOT by choice. NO publisher is going to remove the original voice track if there exists an option to keep it -- there'd be no reason to, after all! But I speak from personal experience when I tell you that there are many, many times where publishers aren't given any choice in the matter whatsoever. Technical limitations and storage space aren't the only factors, either -- there's also that dreaded specter known as LICENSING. Sadly, everyone who's ever spoken a line of dialogue or sung a phrase of music in a video game signed a contract of some sort... and some of those contracts, ESPECIALLY in Japan, can be pretty draconian when you get down to the fine print. It's not at all uncommon for a Japanese voice-actor to record his/her voice for a game under the stipulation that it ONLY be used within the country of Japan, making it ILLEGAL to use those lines anywhere else in the world.
> 
> I'm not able to comment as to whether or not this is the reason we've removed Japanese voice tracks from some of our past titles, but I can give a relatively well-known example from the world of anime: Kodocha. When that show was brought to the U.S. by The Right Stuf, there were major licensing problems associated with the first opening theme, "19 O'Clock News" by the band Tokio. Not only was that song originally used as the opening theme for episodes 1-51 of the show, but Tokio's lead singer Mamo made a cameo appearance in episode 1 as himself, exchanging a few lines of dialogue with the series' main character Sana. And when the show was brought over to North America, absolutely NONE of that could be used due to licensing issues. Not only did Right Stuf have to substitute the second opening theme (originally used in episodes 52-102 of the anime) in place of the first, but they had to bleep out all of Mamo's lines from the Japanese language track on the DVD, and I think they even had to bleep out Mamo's NAME when Sana spoke it!
> 
> ...







> Also, just to be clear: I'm a little afraid the above-quoted explanation may imply that we only ever begrudgingly dub games and never actually WANT to do it, which isn't true at all. Actually, we LOVE dubbing games, because voice-recording is just a LOT of fun! Probably the most fun any of us ever have at our jobs, in fact.
> 
> It is super-expensive and extremely time-consuming, though, so deciding whether or not to dub a game is always a tricky prospect, and requires a lot of business analysis. The amount of voice-acting included in the title, the type of voice-acting and the availability of the original Japanese voices are always key factors in our final decision. And in general, if we DO dub a game, we always at least TRY to keep the original Japanese language track intact as well.
> 
> -Tom


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2014)

A lot of the time it has to due with licensing.  

From what I understand, a lot of the Japanese VAs want to be compensated for their voice tracks being used, and since all these games are niche, low sale games in the US, they can't afford to pay the fees they would normally get in Japan.  That makes a lot more sense than 'it's too big' or 'lol nope.'

edit;

Fuckin' ninja'd by Esura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2014)

> In an ancient continent, a land of God known as ?Alfheim? exists.
> 
> A long time has passed since the dragons who were once powerful in this world perished. Its souls were crystallized and scattered about the world.
> 
> ...



The protagonist of this story is the Kouryuu (Shining Dragon) Irvan, the surviving dragon whose existence affected the way the world came about. Because of its power, it is targeted by a variety of people.



Sonia Blanche is the ?lightning princess? of the kingdom of Astoria. She is leading the people in a fight for the country?s revival. She is high-spirited and always strong for the protagonist.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2014)

Another Shining game that will never see the light of day overseas...yay...


----------



## random user (May 15, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Only if the voice acting is bad


Which it is in 90% of games that aren't AAA blockbusters.

And even then it can be total shit still - example FF13.

Though is some rare instances original voice work is sub par so it makes no difference what version to suffer through. I'd still prefer Japanese.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2014)

> FFXIII
> bad voice acting

choose one


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2014)

Esura said:


> Another Shining game that will never see the light of day overseas...yay...



I'm hopeful.

Though don't worry, I'll continue to put salt in that wound with each update.

Downloaded Fate/Extra on my vita. Forgot how much of a douche Shinji was. Can't wait to kick his ass.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2014)

Shinji is always, forever more, a douche. Wish his douche ass died in UBW route....


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2014)

Welll the new Shining is good for importers like me.  Looks dope.

Also who's here into Gundam and getting DW: Gundam Reborn? 

I'm glad that's gonna be subbed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2014)

Best grab Xillia if you don't have it already.


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2014)

Kinda good to mention that it's a used copy for those who care about that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2014)

Everyone knows FFXII had the best FF dub.

Also holy shit, my Mugen Souls Z Limited Edition is in Dallas already (I live near Fort Worth which is right next door) and USPS lists expected delivery date tomorrow.

Can...can they do that? It's not supposed to be out till Tuesday. I mean, I didn't even expect to get it until then. Will the Post Office have to like hold it or something?

Also *Kaitou* - thanks again bro. You were spot on about jumping on getting the Limited Edition of Z. I just didn't think they would sell all of them what with how there are still LEs of Mugen Souls on the site.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It's about choices



THE PROBLEM IS CHOICE

Weaboos are the result of a systemic anomaly that, despite my most sincere efforts, I have been unable to eliminate.

Ergo they are dumbheads.

(don't care what anyone says, The Architect  is awesome)


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2014)

NIS always ships out their pre-orders a day or two before it comes out.

I was playing Witch and the Hundred Knight two days before it was officially released.  I imagine since it's NIS' own games and products, they don't really give a darn and just ship it out to make sure it's on time, and if it arrives early, who loses?

Nobody.

Tell me if Z is worth a purchase.  

It's not like I won't be able to purchase the LE right off NIS' website a year after it is released, anyways.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2014)

I got a nice new controller and a few bucks to spend on DLC  and getting it four fucking days early is a huge and pleasant surprise. I'm amped and ready.

I've never actually purchased DLC for any game in my life as the only two ...well I guess it's last gen now but whatever, the only two more modern games I've beaten are Star Ocean 4 and FFXIII. Yes, I am a miserable person and hate my life but anyway, I'm kinda interested in getting it since it's something new.  I wanna at least get like an avatar. I saw MugeN Souls avatars on PSN so I hope they have some for Z. Maybe I just have to wait for the game to come out and then they'll appear.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2014)

> *During your live stream of Mugen Souls Z, you mentioned that you’d talked with the various ratings boards (the ESRB, etc.) about some of the objectionable content in the game – namely, the bathing mini-game that both you and Compile Heart ultimately felt it was best to remove for the Western release. The response from the ratings boards, which was that the game would likely get an AO rating, was clearly a major factor in your decision to go ahead with those changes. Do you normally talk to ratings boards and get information about content before submitting a game, or was this actually somewhat unusual for you?*
> 
> It’s actually a pretty unusual step for us. While a lot of our games contain scenes or elements that you could consider risqu? (among other descriptions), it’s rare that a game has something that may actually push it to such a high level. Normally, we don’t worry too much about whether a game will get a “T” versus an “E,” or an “M” versus a “T.” So in those cases we submit as usual without editing for content and follow the rating board’s ruling. It’s only in extreme situations where we would feel the need to get a clear idea of the potential risks beforehand (with this game being one such rare example).
> 
> I should also note that it wasn’t solely due to the ESRB’s feedback. We also reached out to the other rating boards across the West – PEGI, OFLC, USK – and based our final decision on feedback from every region.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2014)

The hell is the difference between AO and M? Isn't M 18 or over? Isn't that "adult"?

That's stupid.

I'm reminded of Yahtzee's review of...Manhunt maybe? He was talking about Manhunt at least. The point was that, even though it was rated M and it SHOULD be restricted to older people, only teenagers are actually interested in and want to play that shit.

I suspect the same is kinda true for MS/MSZ... Lots of teenagers gonna be playing that game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2014)

*MATURE*

Content is generally suitable for ages 17 and up. May contain intense violence, blood and gore, sexual content and/or strong language.

*ADULTS ONLY*

Content suitable only for adults ages 18 and up. May include prolonged scenes of intense violence, graphic sexual content and/or gambling with real currency.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2014)

I repeat:

That's stupid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2014)

Just NIS making sure they cover their ass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2014)

I know. i'm not calling NIS stupid, I'm calling the rating system stupid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2014)

Well yeah, that rating system is a half assed farce.


----------



## Kaitou (May 17, 2014)

My shit already shipped and it says I should be getting it Monday. 

Cool beans.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 17, 2014)

This being my first preorder since fucking Xenosaga III a billion years ago, I intend to write an in-depth and detailed review of the subtle nuance in Mugen Souls Z's plot, storytelling and character development.


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2014)

Square Enix shipped my Drakengard 3 copy yesterday.

I decided not to get the CE and just cop the regular edition.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 17, 2014)

Well just played a few hours of Mugen Souls Z.

Well I actually played about 25% of it. The rest was cutscenes. Only, it was the boring kind of cutscenes where the characters just stand thee staring at the screen and maybe some animations happen but they don't really walk around and move like in most JRPGs I've played. I've seen this kinda animation thing in some hentai VNs I've played....

It isn't so bad really but when it goes on for that long, I wish they'd do a bit more.

Part of the problem was me being a dumbass though and running around the ship looking for a save point when all I had to do was open the menu and go to System and Save there. So I had to go through another story sequence before I realized that.

Overall it seems cute and fun but obviously I got a long, long way to go. I just wanted to stop for now to get something to eat since I woke up and went to the mail immediately to get this.

Also for anyone who actually cares, I was totally right about it being  who voices Syrma in the dub. I love her as Lucy. There's also another main character named Nao who I like a lot. I didn't know anything about her going into the game.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 17, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *MATURE*
> 
> Content is generally suitable for ages 17 and up. May contain intense violence, blood and gore, sexual content and/or strong language.
> 
> ...





Zaelapolopollo said:


> I know. i'm not calling NIS stupid, I'm calling the rating system stupid.





Kurokami Medaka said:


> Well yeah, that rating system is a half assed farce.


To think that the ESRB came in existence after Mortal Kombat mediahysteria...way back in 1993!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 17, 2014)

So Mugen Souls Z.

It's an awesome game.

*just unlocked the different "Fetish Affinity" Transformations*

I got no idea why "Forgive Me" is the "I wiggle my ass at you" one but, hey, don't question these things.

Also, actual line from game:
"Is that how you get your kicks now? Letting little girls bite you all over?"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2014)

Ryuto: Oh, it looks like we've hit every classic fantasy trope.
Shirogane: I don't know anything about these "tropes" of yours.

Oh and the second guy is Richard Epcar. If you don't know who he is, shame on you. Richard Epcar should be in everything.

Not sure if I recognize some of the other voices yet or not... Some sound familiar but I can't place them.

Seriously though, only on World 2 and already have six party members. Also before World 2 there were a bajillion cutscenes with a bajillion (or more like between 6 and 10 I guess) characters that all look like potential party members. Crazy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2014)

Jesus Christ there is SO MUCH to the gameplay here. And I'm sure all or most of it is for optional bonus shit for superbosses or something that I won't have to deal with ever but shit, it's really overwhelming.

On the one hand you can Enhance Weapons.
Or you can Upgrade them.
Those are different because weapons have "Grades" that pertain to....something. I think it's how much you can customize them. Or maybe it's Enhance that lets you customize them more.
And then you can make Matter out of Items or you can fuse other Matter to make a new Matter to put on your weapon.
Also you unlock weapons by collecting junk from monsters you kill and selling it.

Then there's the Peon System where you can create your own character basically. You select a Job Class for them (the Intermediate and Advanced Jobs are only available through an optional dungeon you get access to) and you can equip them and whatever just like any canon character. So I guess you can fight with a team of OCs all game. Or you can do what I did and use Peon Fusion to absorb that OC's character into a Canon Character. Drawback is the CC goes back to Level 1 but they start with higher base stats so once you level them back up to whatever (my team is all a little under Level 20) they will be stronger than they originally were.  I did that for Syrma to try and make her a stronger Mage essentially. I want overwhelming power since it makes me feel more comfortable when I'm not too sure on Defense yet. (we have very limited Armor at the moment. "Simple Bra" is the best I got....)

And then there are Team Combo moves, Ultimate Fusion moves, Ultimate Soul moves (that might be the same thing as Ultimate Fusion...I'm not sure) and probably more shit I'm forgetting about. Oh yeah, Blast-Off moves. They make use of the crystals in the combat but fuck if I know how to do all that.  
Everyone has Latent Powers to unlock (no clue what that does) or you can up their number of defensive slots or you can remove the Level Cap or....

There are just so many goddamed options. I'm used to playing Final Fantasy games. The number of options in this game makes FFX13 look like it's FF4 in terms of gameplay options.

They need to hurry up and get that DLC out.  I'll gladly give them a couple dollars if it means I don't have to grind forever to get money or Mugen Points.


----------



## Esura (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, that sounds exactly like the first Mugen Souls.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2014)

Apparently the Fetish stuff is better though. They ddin't tell you what each Moe thing would do in the first game I guess? In this one it gives you a handy-dandy little thing listing the "Feeling" that each moe will instll in the enemy. I think i read you just had to remember in the original, which sounds dumb.

Didn't know you played the first game, Esura. Never read you talking about it.


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2014)

We need some JRPGs on the PS4


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2014)

Is there an "Average Time" for DLC to come out? Like, does it come out typically on the exact day as the game, a week later, over the course of a month....?


----------



## Esura (May 18, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Apparently the Fetish stuff is better though. They ddin't tell you what each Moe thing would do in the first game I guess? In this one it gives you a handy-dandy little thing listing the "Feeling" that each moe will instll in the enemy. I think i read you just had to remember in the original, which sounds dumb.
> 
> Didn't know you played the first game, Esura. Never read you talking about it.



I wasn't on here much anymore around the time I started playing Mugen Souls. Also, I never finished it,


----------



## Maki (May 18, 2014)

Any of you bustas played Ar Tonelico?


----------



## Esura (May 18, 2014)

I only played Qoga on PS3 and I liked what I played of it. I never finished it though because there was some other games that released later that I wanted to play more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 18, 2014)

I played and beat Ar tonelico 2 and loved the shit out of that game. Cloche.

Oh and I know Omega Quintet is coming to the PS4. There have been talks about a new Legend of Heroes game coming there as well.


----------



## Maki (May 19, 2014)

Ar Tonelico 1 was the tops, the other 2 were not bad though. I want Ciel no Surge to get released in the us but I doubt it will.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 19, 2014)

*WARNING ABOUT MUGEN SOULS Z POSSIBLE PROBLEM*

I'm not sure if this is my PS3's fault or what but when you go on the Mugen Field, specifically Floors 11 and up to 30 (which you can only unlock at the Mugen Shop) between each battle transition there is a very high, like 95%, chance the game will just freeze. This seems mostly to happen with the Carnage route as I could not even get through more than 2 battles without it freezing. I managed one full run up to Floor 30 on the normal route but when I tried it again it froze after about 11 or 12 battles.

I warn you all because I just lost out on over 200,000 EXP and I'm feeling kinda....unhappy at the moment.

My sincerest wish is that this is some sort of "time specific" problem. Just finished Silver World and about to go to Violet World so I'm really fucking praying that whatever the problem is, it will correct itself after I do some more story. Maybe it was trying to load monsters or locations I haven't seen yet or....something. Maybe  I'm just grasping at straws but come on man. 

Like i said, I really don't think it's my PS3 since it runs the rest of the game just fine but I can't really test it to see if the problem is with the game, my version of the game or my PS3. I just thought it be the kindest thing I can do to give you all a heads up.

I suppose it's for the best though. I was kinda drunk with power and had most of my main party in the level 70s... 

In happy news though, I found  Every future party member has a cameo early on so even if you didn't play MS, you see a glimpse of them. I was in love with Alys ever since that cameo. I was like "okay, Syrma and Nao are my main party but who are the other two definites?" Then i saw her and was like "yep...she's one."

And she is.

"THE _REAL_ MAIN CHARACTER HAS ARRIVED!"

She has like, the best voice. And personality. And look.

I LOVE YOU ALYS!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2014)

I'm really down on Drakengard.  Surely one of Zero's sisters is decent and deserves to live.  I don't like her agenda one bit.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2014)

Lady Choo Choo is the best.


---

I'm totally not hyped for Drakengard 3 anymore. I preordered on Square Enix store since the game first arrived and I'm not getting any preorder DLC....I mailed them to try and work something out but I don't see this shit working out.

I would've canceled my order and preordered on Amazon in that case if I knew I was "outside" the window (I preordered in October but the DLC only counts for those who pre-order on February onwards) but they already shipped the game out early.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 19, 2014)

Apparently the Mugen Field freezing is a problem everyone is having. :/ Dude on the NIS boards is gonna get the digital version and see if it's a disk only thing.

There's a "True Ending" for this game only unlockable via the Mugen Field too. What bullshit. Maybe it's a crappy unimportant and unnecessary ending like the one you get in FFX-2 for 100%ing the game and I can just ignore it.

True Ending just makes me think of...it was one of the Persona games. A guy went on and on at his friend about how he didn't get the "True Ending" because he didn't go back and talk to his friends and select the right thing. So therefore he fucked himself over. I don't want that to happtn to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2014)

Maki said:


> Any of you bustas played Ar Tonelico?



I own all 3



Rukia said:


> I'm really down on Drakengard.  Surely one of Zero's sisters is decent and deserves to live.  I don't like her agenda one bit.




>expecting decency in a CAVIA game
>especially DRAKENGARD

In my day, we killed conscripts and we liked it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 23, 2014)

76 hours later, I have conquered Mugen Souls Z.

Oh, it tried to stop me. Learning about this elusive "True Ending" intrigued me. Then it infuriated me because I learned you had to get to Floor 60 in the Mugen Field to unlock it and the odds are pretty much 100% the game will freeze because of a glitch or bug in the game.

I was at the end of the game... Just earlier today I was resigned to getting the Normal Ending. Then I had a stroke of inspiration. I realized I had these items called "Dive Bells", "Dive Flutes" and "Dive Gongs."  
Skip 1 floor in the Mugen Field
Skip 5 Floors in the Mugen Field
Skip 10 floors in the Mugen Field.

Well it just so happened that all my treasure hunting up to this point wasn't in vain! I had 6 Flutes which means skipping 30 floors. I also had 3 Gongs, which meant skipping another 30 floors. 
Bing bam boom, problem solved. 

What causes the problem is the so-called "Slumbering Bosses" - random boss enemies in the Field. The more Mugen Points you bet, and the different routes, determine the odds of running into these literal game breakers. o I only bet 100 Points and chose the Normal Route  and that plus my Dive items allowed me to get to the necessary floor, see the stupid story shit, and thus get the True Ending.

It was really fucking lame but....hey, Ace is in my party now. He was awesome. I'm happy.


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2014)

Alright, revising my list of, "games I have to play".

*Treasures of Rudra:* Square RPG that never released in the west. Supposed to be like Final Fantasy, but with a magic system where you make spells with...katakana? Unsure how it will work. Found a fan translation that I'll be using.
*Tales of Phantasia:* Been meaning to play this for a while. Again, SNES fan translation.
*FF5:* I've played most of the other FF games, FF5 is one that I've just ignored altogether. 
*Star Ocean:* One of those Japan-only games for a long time. PSP version got released in the west. But like pretty much everything on this list, I'm gonna be using a SNES translation.
*Seiken Densetsu 2 and 3:* Seiken Densetsu 2 is known as Secret of Mana in the west. The third game in the trilogy never released in any form outside Japan.
*Terranigma:* Made by Quintet, the guys that made Robotrek (one of my favorite RPG's). While Robotrek is all stupid bullshit, Terranigma is supposed to be a more lore-heavy game with a serious tone. May be wrong, going off what I know of it.
*Bahamut Lagoon:* Another Square RPG that never made it outside Japan. Have heard a lot of praise for this. 
*Mother 1, 2, and 3:* Really excited to play these. No idea what to expect, but I've heard the series is supposed to be great.
*Ranma 1/2: Akaneko-dan teki Hihou:* I love the Ranma series, so I'll probably enjoy this despite how shit the gameplay may be. 
*Pretty Soldier Sailor Moon: Another Story:* Same as above. Will probably be god-awful, but I like Sailor Moon enough to not care.
*Treasure Hunter G:* Add this to the list of Japan-exclusive Square RPG's. Actually never heard of this until yesterday. Looked up some youtube videos on it. The game looks gorgeous for a SNES game. Music sounds great. Combat looks kinda strategy-like, but nothing too complicated. 
*Marvelous ~ Another Treasure Island:* Looks like a lighthearted Nintendo RPG. Can switch between 3 characters outside of battle, I assume each serves their own purpose in solving puzzles? Made by the guy who makes all the Zelda games. 
*Hourai Gakuen no Bouken:* This is a bizarre one. It's some sort of high-school looking RPG that was based on a Play-by-Mail RPG. I don't even know what to expect.
*Live-a-Live:* Another Square Japan exclusive. Game is played in chapters, which vary in themes. Wikipedia tells me there's western, sci-fi, and mecha stuff.
*Dragon Quest 3:* I've never played a single Dragon Quest game. 

Gonna be playing on these on higan. Have this wonderful GTU filter that makes things look like a CRT tv, without all the scanlines. 

Will more or less blog about the games as I complete them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2014)

If you're a normal human being and you like merciless slaughter and carnage, get Drakengard 3. You won't regret it.


----------



## Millefeuille (May 31, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Alright, revising my list of, "games I have to play".
> 
> *Treasures of Rudra:* Square RPG that never released in the west. Supposed to be like Final Fantasy, but with a magic system where you make spells with...katakana? Unsure how it will work. Found a fan translation that I'll be using.
> *Tales of Phantasia:* Been meaning to play this for a while. Again, SNES fan translation.
> ...



A great list of games defo play tho i am supsiced you list terranigma without the rest of the tirlogy.( illusion of gaia, soul blazer)
For tales of phantasia play the ps1 version with this translation


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2014)

I just want Lost Odyssey 2 for Xbox one.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2014)

My Neptunia PP Limited Edition came in! A day early too!


----------



## Byrd (Jun 2, 2014)

Should add

Thousand Arms

Soma Bringer

7th Dragon (especially if you like EO)


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 2, 2014)

Esura said:


> My Neptunia PP Limited Edition came in! A day early too!


nice


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2014)

Ludger(Xillia 2) for most popular throwing Yuri off his throne. I find it enjoyable that a guy who doesn't have a voice all game is top at number one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 2, 2014)

He's got that Newest Character Hype. I saw the same thing in the Gundam fandom and polls when i researched it. Stuff like Setsuna being really popular and 00 being one of the favorites. Give it a few years and he and his game will fall way down, just like 00 and Setsuna.

Or maybe not, I'm not a Tales fan. It just seems to be a pattern.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm really hyped for Xillia 2 i'm a sucker for a tales game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2014)

Asbel has been in the top five for a number of years. Makes you wonder how long Ludger will stay up there if Asbel is still going strong.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

I always found Asbel to be whiny not sure how Ludger compares.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 3, 2014)

Disgaea 4(PS3):Finally decided to reincarnate a character this morning('Valzy'),so after gaining the _*Baby's First Reincarnation*_ trophy.... I only quit the game without saving it.Considering I am almost level 100(and 9000+ mana!!) with 'Valzy',there is no way in hell I will reincarnate him....until further notice of course !! 

After testing out 2 reincarnated characters,I decided to do add 6 more.Which makes me really happy,since some characters jobs/species are slow as fuck to level up(needing too much experience points for the next level,even when using the most powerful special skill).Can't wait to upgrade them further in the Character World,all the way to level 999.


*235+ hours of playing and 8 main episodes(only 1st stage is done) later,I am still not done with the game*


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 3, 2014)

or  version of Disgaea 3:Absence of Detention for the PS Vita.I actually don't know which one to choose(I want to en-chanced my Japanese text reading,damn it).

I will buy the PS Vita in January/February 2015(along with PS4) to replace my 5+ year old PSP-2000 Slim and my 4+ year  PS3 Phat(bought in January 2010 from a friend who lives in Seattle),which are in a very good condition till now.

Untill then,I have enough videogames to play with current generation.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

There's plenty of JRPGs on the Vita.

Demon Gaze has been giving me a fun time.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> There's plenty of JRPGs on the Vita.
> 
> Demon Gaze has been giving me a fun time.



A quick google search shows it to be yet another fan service oriented jRPG.  Is this true?  Or is there actual substance to the game that will allow me to overlook the visuals?

Also, what's the battle system like?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

There's weaboo-ish stuff that happens between the actual dungeon crawling.

If you're fine with that, it's pretty fun.  Dungeon crawler ala Etrian Odyssey, first person grindan and fightan.  You have to like old school first person JRPGs, otherwise its a bust.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 3, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> T*here's plenty of JRPGs on the Vita.*
> 
> Demon Gaze has been giving me a fun time.


Awesome!!

Which means I have to look for Asian/HK versions,if I want dual-audio.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

Some do.

Mind Zero has both languages on the cart.  You can change it at any time.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> There's weaboo-ish stuff that happens between the actual dungeon crawling.
> 
> If you're fine with that, it's pretty fun.  Dungeon crawler ala Etrian Odyssey, first person grindan and fightan.  You have to like old school first person JRPGs, otherwise its a bust.



First person dungeon crawler?  Will I need to play it with some graph paper next to me or does it have a robust map that fills in as I go through the dungeon?

Additionally, I assume it's turn based?  If so, in what style?  Again, like Etrian Odyssey?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

It's much more streamlined than EO.

The map fills as you go.  There are random battles and then battle icons; the battles play out like pretty 90s JPRG fare.  You have a team of up to five; three in the front, two in the back.  You have different classes like Warrior, Thief, Mage, Healer, Ninja, etc.  Turns are based on speed.  You also have access to special demons which you can capture and use; there are like 8, and you can have on equipped at one time.  If you summon it, it will freely aid you (heal you, buff you, attack for you, etc) but you can't control it, and if you keep it out too long it goes berserk and will start attacking you.  

It's pretty intuitive and there's a slew of armor and weapon types, as well as lots to explore.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 3, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Some do.
> 
> Mind Zero has both languages on the cart.  You can change it at any time.



OK 

Mind Zero is a SJRPG??


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

It's Pesona.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

I saw the world map to Mind Zero and Persona 2 came to mind instantly. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

It's trying really hard.

It's not bad.

I can't decide which language to use, because I hate having to hear Junpei 2.0 but your best friend with the orange hair sounds like a fucking 7 year old Japanese girl.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 3, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> It's Pesona.


Whut??


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YQFjlvTaLgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2014)

Playing Mind Zero, the world map theme, is so Sumaru City-ish, it hurts.

This game is SO SO Persona 2.

And your Stand looks like an anime Witchblade character.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Planeptune (Jun 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE=lb7MQ9iYg8A]U Opening[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2014)

More fan service magical girl bullshit.

I do wish the jRPG genre didn't get taken over by that garbage.  Bring back the old school jRPGs that took themselves seriously.  I want another akin to Final Fantasy IX, Shadow Hearts, Breath of Fire or Legend of Dragoon.

It's like the indie scene is the only place we're getting proper jRPGs anymore and even they are fairly rare.  Oh how I hope Soul Saga turns out awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Neptunia U is for the Vita? 

I hope they don't take forever in bringing it over.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2014)

Interesting enough, Neptunia U is done by the Senran Kagura team. Sold.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyone else getting lost dimensions, it looks fun. Will probably get when P5 and Zestria come out 

And enclave if you want good non animufaggt JRPG's you need a 3DS and a Wii U and any other nintendo system

Oh and a PC


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Interesting enough, Neptunia U is done by the Senran Kagura team. Sold.



Oh yes.


----------



## Esura (Jun 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Anyone else getting lost dimensions, it looks fun. Will probably get when P5 and Zestria come out
> 
> And enclave if you want good non animufaggt JRPG's you need a 3DS and a Wii U and any other nintendo system
> 
> Oh and a PC



I didn't know 3DS/WiiU had "non-animufaggt" JRPGs. Could have fooled me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone else following Shining Resonance? Game looks pretty good. 
Link removed


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2014)

I've been following whatever news that comes out for it. Looks pretty good but the Shining games were never a big thing in the west so no one is really interested in them unfortunately.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Most of them have come out in English, so I'm hopeful this one does as well. We need a good real time rpg for the PS3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 1, 2014)

Enclave said:


> More fan service magical girl bullshit.
> 
> I do wish the jRPG genre didn't get taken over by that garbage.  Bring back the old school jRPGs that took themselves seriously.  I want another akin to Final Fantasy IX, Shadow Hearts, Breath of Fire or Legend of Dragoon.
> 
> It's like the indie scene is the only place we're getting proper jRPGs anymore and even they are fairly rare.  Oh how I hope Soul Saga turns out awesome.



Kay                                 .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 2, 2014)

Managed to get my hands on Megaman X: Command Mission. Shit is way more fun than expected.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 2, 2014)

I enjoyed it back when I used to play it as a kid; the only BS thing is the secret bosses. Though the ones for getting the special X and Zero armors aren't too bad, Ninetails is a bitch though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 2, 2014)

Its been ages since I've seen maze like dungeons. Which isn't a bad thing. Cuz it makes exploring alot more adventurous. Especially considering how much the game spikes once you start having a full team.

Using Force Metals to custom your stats and shit is neat.

And battles are surprisingly fast paced. And bosses actually feel like bosses. Silver Horn was like the first case of "we're not fucking around, this is Megaman".


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 2, 2014)

I remember one late game boss, bastard changes elements every few turns. When I was a kid, the game was hard  for me; now I think I can breeze through it with my JRPG exp. It is an interesting game, I do like that you can switch out chars FFX style...honestly haven't touched it in years though. Reminds me, maybe I should do an LP of it.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 4, 2014)

Inception Noise said:


> All serious writers/directors are either retiring or moving to portable and ios because they can do whatever they want there. While main market is left for talentless hacks who fart out generic crap that sells well enough allowing them to fart out more generic crap.
> 
> With the production cost of games catching up to movies there's no room for experimentation and innovations anymore. Make only what is sure to sell.



Which is why they need to stop spending so much fucking money on pretty graphics.  Give me a game that looks as good as say Shadow Hearts: Covenant and I'm on cloud 9.  Hell, give me a game that looks as good as fucking Final Fantasy IX or Earthbound even!  Just give me a fun jRPG that doesn't try to sell itself on idiotic fan service that is also well written and enjoyable.

I don't need my games to look like The Witcher 3 to enjoy them, they don't need to be AAA quality games to still be fantastic games.  The genre can still thrive and be worthwhile, publishers just need to stop expecting 5 million+ sales from every god damn game that gets made.  Go back to the model where if a game sells 200,000+ units then it's considered a success.  That's still possible if only they would reign in budgets.  This hard-on for graphics the industry has needs to die.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 13, 2014)

Bumping.

So god Wild Arms, 2 and Legend of Dragoon off the Flash Sale. 

Dino Crisis 1 and 2 as well but those aren't RPGs.

Might add Harvest Moon: Back to Nature to the list.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Which is why they need to stop spending so much fucking money on pretty graphics.  Give me a game that looks as good as say Shadow Hearts: Covenant and I'm on cloud 9.  Hell, give me a game that looks as good as fucking Final Fantasy IX or Earthbound even!  Just give me a fun jRPG that doesn't try to sell itself on idiotic fan service that is also well written and enjoyable.
> 
> I don't need my games to look like The Witcher 3 to enjoy them, they don't need to be AAA quality games to still be fantastic games.  The genre can still thrive and be worthwhile, publishers just need to stop expecting 5 million+ sales from every god damn game that gets made.  Go back to the model where if a game sells 200,000+ units then it's considered a success.  That's still possible if only they would reign in budgets.  This hard-on for graphics the industry has needs to die.



But my game has to look good! It'll play like a turd but it'll be a pretty turd!

And those numbers! If CoD can do it why can't we?!

Seriously though I agree. Plus I think the thing about the budgets is that more goes into advertising and other stuff than the actual game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 31, 2014)

Can't really find the Tales Of thread but here is information regarding the Tales Of games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 1, 2014)

Getting a new copy of Star Ocean 4.

I wanna beat it all the post-game shit this time and also beat the main game on normal and higher difficulty. I played it on easy my first time 'cuz I sucked at SO3 but TLH was a lot more fun and fair.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 1, 2014)

Gonna get like every tri-Ace game and beat all the side shit and determine which has the hardest superbosses.

That one chick is in like all of them. Ethereal Queen or whatever. 

Well I'm not playing Infinite Undiscovery again. No Xbox 360 and also I didn't like it.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Can't really find the Tales Of thread but here is information regarding the Tales Of games.



Really interesting interview. Thanks for sharing it with us.

This part was especially promising:


> As far as the battles, the dev team really wants to streamline a lot of the experience, so one of the things we?ve seen recently is that when you go into battles, instead of having the loading screen, the fight starts in almost real time so thats something they used to kind of immerse the players into the world.



I'm really excited to see how that's gonna work.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]s-u3RUAeYWM[/YOUTUBE]

This is one of the best town songs I've heard...addicted to it at the moment.

Kind of a bit put off from playing Xenogears right now since I lost a fair deal of progress after losing to the first remotely challenging enemy I've encountered. There was a save point right before the boss battle and I knew a boss battle was coming but I didn't think I had much chance to lose. If I had taken the boss more seriously I would have won but the game was going way too easy up till that point.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 15, 2014)

Ah Xenogears.

I actually tossed a coin a couple weeks ago.  Play Xenogears again or Legend of Dragoon again on my Vita.  Went with Legend of Dragoon, probably will do Xenogears after it.

May as well post my favourite town song in video game history.

[youtube]Sc9hfRRWaoQ[/youtube]

The Lunar series in general has probably my favourite video game sound track.

Oh and this song man, this song.

[youtube]Tl-30cpjOLw[/youtube]

Edit:

Ok, Xenogears is on hold now.  I need to play Lunar and Lunar 2 again after I finish LoD.  If only they were on PSN


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 15, 2014)

Legend of Dragoon has a good deal of amazing town music.

[YOUTUBE]hzSP4IfJ-OI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qdky4NDCmqA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]AWd19_2wyTo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oWFudUapiIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 15, 2014)

Time to get hyped for Tales of Xillia 2's release coming up! HYEP STATUS!


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

just 3 more days to go


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been playing the game already. I like it but...

Mute protagonist.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2014)

Ah, I forgot about this game. I haven't had the chance to save up for it. Will probably have to wait until next month for it.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2014)

Been playing Brave story new traveler and BOF III.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 16, 2014)

Been playing Skies of Arcadia, The Last Story and Xenogears along with Tales of S


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, Shining Resonance looks really good:


And there's a bard in the party.  I LOVE BARDS. Tear was my favorite unit in TotA.  If it's not localized I might import it.




Shirker said:


> Really interesting interview. Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> This part was especially promising:
> 
> ...



Reminds me of Rogue Galaxy.  Having seen some footage of the battle system, I can't say I'm a fan.  They need to fix the camera, for one thing.  Blegh.




Esura said:


> Time to get hyped for Tales of Xillia 2's release coming up! HYEP STATUS!



Yep.  Should be good.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Having seen some footage of the battle system, I can't say I'm a fan.  They need to fix the camera, for one thing.  Blegh.



Agreed. I've seen some of it via a news update on Crunchyroll. Camera's too close, the fights themselves are too cluttered and I don't really like the battle completion screen. Not impressed with what I've seen so far, but I'm still keeping my eye on it, because Tales.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 17, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Been playing Skies of Arcadia, The Last Story and Xenogears along with Tales of S


been playing skies of arcadia too, still one of my favorite jrpgs. i need to replay xenogears and finish the last story too. 

i actually have been replaying lots of jrpgs in the last few months. grandia, grandia 3, ff10 hd, ff12, ff8, ff9, suikoden 1 and 3 and probably even more.. it's fun playing these games again after a long while.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2014)

Managed to pick up a Collector's Edition for Xillia 2.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2014)

It's taking me waaaay too long to get Milla in my party. I need to get my Asbel costume on her ASAP!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 21, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZuajQe0sTo[/youtube]

God I love her voice. I gotta look and see if there is a collection of Alys quotes from Mugen Souls...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2014)

Went in and bought Akiba's Trip today like a friend.

Woulda grabbed the Vita Neptunia if was actually out, instead of just being put out earlier... also like a friend.

I already played a good portion of it on an import PS3 copy, but it's fun to be able to... understand anything and read the dialog.  Still as goofy as I remember.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 21, 2014)

So how many Neptunia games are there? And is that chick I posted in the video in all of them? I'm only interested in her.


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So how many Neptunia games are there? And is that chick I posted in the video in all of them? I'm only interested in her.



Sigh, another Noire/Black Heart fan. You guys sicken me!

/jk

Yes she's in all of them. She's an antagonist in OG Neptunia 1 and isn't playable until towards the end of the game. Neptunia mk2 she has a lesser role as her's and the other CPU's little sisters are the main characters, although she is playable towards the end. Neptunia V she is one of the first characters that joins Neptune's party. Neptunia Re;Birth 1, remake of Neptunia 1, has Noire/Black Heart playable much, much sooner. Neptunia PP she's playable too.

She also has a spin-off game on Vita (hasn't been localized yet) called Ultra Dimension something Black Heart, which they probably made to cash in on her recent surge in popularity.

Btw, there is another non-RPG Neptunia game from the developers of Senran Kagura called Neptunia U for Vita, and it looks like Senran Kagura Shinovi Versus but with Neptunia characters in Neptunia world. Even has clothes ripping.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 29, 2014)

dedicated to p3/p4 faggts


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 1, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I've been playing the game already. I like it but...
> 
> Mute protagonist.



Basically, it's a huge spoiler
You can unlock it at NG+ anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone interested in a Vita?


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Anyone interested in a Vita?



You're selling yours?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2014)

>Fairy Fencer F has Earthbound Papas doing the music

Why was I not told about this?

The rest of the game is Compile Heart as fuck, though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2014)

Amano also does some of the concept art. They're supposedly signed on for the sequel, Fairy Fencer F Advent Dark Force something on PS4.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 25, 2014)

Shining Resonance gameplay:
watching reruns of this
Spoilers for the story:
watching reruns of this

Hnngg I want it...


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 27, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Shining Resonance gameplay:
> Ding Dong saa osorezu massugu arukou
> Spoilers for the story:
> Ding Dong saa osorezu massugu arukou
> ...



You and I both, good sir  I hope this game gets localized. Come on Atlus!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2014)

Anyone thinking of picking up Natural Doctrine...don't...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWatWlno374[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2014)

What about Lost Dimensions?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2014)

New video topic friends and I began 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ut75DuAo3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 19, 2014)

fagot

I might try this out.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 20, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> New video topic friends and I began



Thanks for sharing. 

If people like long videos where someone talks about video games (often rpgs and several of which are jrpgs) then you should try Archengeia:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

I got my old ps2 set up because I wanted to test some games for the purpose of selling them.

replaying Suikoden 3. Let’s see how it goes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2021)

That's a violent ass necro if I ever seen one.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Also, I have a better retro collection than any of the gaming stores in Phoenix. I am convinced of that.


----------



## Keishin (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2021)

I never got into Dragon Quest.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 24, 2021)

Trails always besto. I tried that shining resonance refrain and found it so generic I had to stop. 

I'm getting old and anime trappings alone just doesn't do it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2021)

I noticed I have some good valuable GameCube . And I don’t have a GameCube. Going up on EBay soon.

Fire Emblem Path of Radiance & Skies of Arcadia Legends.  Should be able to net some cash.

skies of Arcadia probably the better of those two.


----------



## Altace (Aug 25, 2021)

So does this thread also cover visual novels?

Cuz I need to bitch about JASTUSA not dropping Full Metal Daemon: Muramasa on time yesterday. Their site is even down due to the massive amount of traffic they didn't expect for the game.

Lemme gimme you my money dammit!

This VN is considered to be fucking GOAT and after 10 years its coming to the West. Its developed my Nitro+, who I love as well.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

I am playing Grandia II on my Dreamcast. Still runs.


----------



## Keishin (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I never got into Dragon Quest.


Get XI for switch and VIII for 3DS.

im salty that my ps1 and its games got burnt down in apartment fire.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

You should be PS1 games are treasures now.

Sorry that happened.


----------

